# Author Topic: Porsche 996 GT3 Speed Yellow



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Merry Christmas to all !

Another Porsche which i polished , at first inspection the paint looked OK as soon as my LED FLOOD LIGHT hit the panels I was appalled at what i Shaw:doublesho

The previous owner didn't take the necessary steps to wash the car properly and these are the results of years of neglect :thumbsdown:

First up wheels, they were cleaned using Sonax Extreme Rim Cleaner great stuff it breaks down even the most stubborn baked on brake dust which can only be removed with the harshest wheel cleaners ( Acid Based ) not good for the lacquer of these expensive Wheels !

This is how they looked like before a thorough clean with Sonax Wheel Cleaner and various brushes as well .










Sonax Wheel Cleaner in action !



















And rinsed twice !










This is the result !










After the wheels were attended too a good snow foam to loosen up heavy grime !










And let dwell for 5 minutes !










Rinsed and dried then drove car inside and got it ready for paint correction !










These are the first shots I took of the roof which was covered in scratches










Here are three more shots of the roof after paint correction




























Badly scratched drivers side !










And after










During paint correction using the Flex XC 3401 VRG DA !










50/50 shot of the left hand side rear quarter panel










These are the results and 9 hours of paint correction in one day only ! LSP Swissvax Crystal Rock !






















































































































Thanks for reading and Merry Christmas everyone !

Regards Mario


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very great turnaround,nice GT3...


----------



## sicko (Jun 20, 2009)

How can you polish so quick  Great results!


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Killer work!


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Very nice car. Great work.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice GT3


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Stunning work Mario and what a deep yellow GT3 came out , AMAZING :thumb:


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

Very nice finish on a very nice car!

Beep, beep:driver:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

tonyy said:


> Very great turnaround,nice GT3...


Thanks tonyy,:thumb:

Best Regards Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

sicko said:


> How can you polish so quick  Great results!


Thanks sicko,

I didn't have a choice , my client wanted it done in one day !

Ideally you spend two days on cars like this .

Best Regards Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

dsms said:


> Killer work!


Thanks David :thumb:

Best Regards and Happy New Year Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

s3 rav said:


> Very nice car. Great work.


Thanks s3 rav,:thumb:

Best Regards and Happy New Year !

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Racer said:


> Stunning work Mario and what a deep yellow GT3 came out , AMAZING :thumb:


Thanks Rui,

The Porsche that you did is stunning as well :thumb:
Very deep reflections on your Porsche, much harder with Yellow ! Got there in the end !

Best Regards and Happy New Year !

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

centenary said:


> Very nice finish on a very nice car!
> 
> Beep, beep:driver:


Thanks centenary,

Yes , the finish came up mint very hard to see in photos , Yellow much deeper in colour now !

Best Regards and Happy New Year !

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Thank you Guys for the comments :thumb:

Happy New Year !

Best Regards 

Mario


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

nice work....

why do the pads on the windows how holes in the middle? also, what pads are they?


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

-Mat- said:


> nice work....
> 
> why do the pads on the windows how holes in the middle? also, what pads are they?


Thanks Mat,

The Pads on the windows are called DRC1000 these are the prototypes I have been testing for some time now .

The whole idea is when polish or compound migrates to the center of the pad it creates the pads to load up , with this system the polish or compound is broken down effectively and you won't have build up as it gets broken down around the sides of the pad !

www.drc1000.com

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

seems to make sense... I've noticed when I "spur" the pads, the bulk of the polish has moved toward the center


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 27, 2010)

Stunning finnish on yellow, love the GT3 range of porsche's

its a fine example now!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

That's a nice looking Porsche now Mario! Well done!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

-Mat- said:


> seems to make sense... I've noticed when I "spur" the pads, the bulk of the polish has moved toward the center


It certainly does Mat,

These DRC1000 Buffing Pads won't load up like traditional flat pads do !

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Dwayne said:


> Stunning finnish on yellow, love the GT3 range of porsche's
> 
> its a fine example now!


Thanks Dwayne,

It looks much better in the flesh :thumb:

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

type[r]+ said:


> That's a nice looking Porsche now Mario! Well done!


Thanks 'type[r]:thumb:

It does look a whole lot better now !

Best Regards

Mario


----------

